# Interlaken Festival



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone planning a trip to Interlaken this summer should note that the Swiss Yodelling Festival is being held there between the 16-19th June. Consequently you might want to be there, or not! If you do I would advise booking your campsite ahead and booking early. They are expecting an extra 200,000 visitors just for the festival alone and whilst you would normally not need to book a campsite ahead in June I think that this year will be very different. 

Ron


----------

